# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  افضل طريقة لطردك من المدرسة

## ريمي

افضل15 طريقة لطردك من المدرسة (مضمونه100%) 


1- ادخل الصف متاخر وانت رافع راسك ولا يهمك المدرس! 

2- حط رجلك على الطاولة وقول للمدرس عسى ما قاطعناك يا الطيب ! 

3- طلع الباكيت من جيبك (حتى لو كنت ما تدخن) واطلب من المدرس يولع لك السيجارة .. 

4- اذا نادى المدرس الاسماء ووصل عند اسمك قول له : ايه هذا اسمي يالحبيب و ياريت لو تقولة بحنان.. 

5- طالع في السبوره واظهر انك تفكر بعمق وقوول :اهاااااااااااااامممممممممممم مزبوط 

6- اخبر المدرسين ان يتاخروا في الشرح ساعتين لانك ما تقدر تقوم بدري !!! 

7- اخبر مدرس الرياضة انك مواضب على التمارين الرياضية مع برنامج ما الك الا هيفا . 

8- خل تلفونك يصيح كل خمس دقائق واستاذن المدرس ان هاذي مكالمة خاصة ! 

9- ارفع يدك وعندما يسمح لك المدرس باتكلم قول لة: لا لا ولا شئ كمل يا الطيب . 

10- عندما تشعر بالممل الشديد اثناء الدرس ضع راسك على الطاولة وكانك نائم.. 

11- اخبر مدرسيك قبل الامتحان انك مريض ومعاك القلب وفشل كلوي حتى يحدد لك الامتحان من الكتاب ولا يتعبك من المذاكرة . 

12- بدون مقدمات ابتسم في الفصل ثم اضحك وعندما يسالونك عن سبب ضحكك قولهم وانتم وش دخلكم؟؟؟ 

13- عندما يسالك المدرس عن الواجب اعتذر له لانك كنت ليلة امس مشغول وتشاهد فلم جديد حيكسر الدنيا وانك احتفظت بنسخة للمدرس لانة يستاهل! 

14- وبعد كل خمسة دقايق استأذن من المدرس للخروج من الفصل للذهاب لدورة المياة . 

15- عندما يحين وقت مغادرة المدرسة وعندما يصيح الجرس بالتحديد اثر سؤال صعب وعندما يحاول المدرس الاجابة عليه تجاهله واطلع من الفصل. 

اقل من اسبوووع بتنطرد من المدرسة ويمكن خلال يووووم واحد

مين يجرب؟

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

والله هيك الطالب لازم يتعلق من الشباك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يعطيكي العافية حلا 
لا بالله استفدنا منك ما هي الطلاب مش ناقصها  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ريمي

شكرا على المرور جميعا

----------


## ملكة الليل

ياهيك يابلا كحشه من المدرسه مضمونه 100%
لازم نرفع عليكي قضيه فساد اخلاق
هاد اللي ناقص الطلاب.. تنفيذ خطة القلم المنتظر..
 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ما نحنا كنا ننكحش من غير هالواسطة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله تقريبا كنت أنكحش كثير من المدرسه كنت مشاكس كثير  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29): 

والله جربت أسلوبي الخاص لآسف مش ولا خطوة من الموضوع

----------


## عوكل

:Bl (11):  :4022039350:  :SnipeR (59):

----------

